# [LDAR] Is banging a 4 off tinder really more satisfying than hookers?



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Seriously, who the fuck would want an ugly girl off tinder? She's narcy as fuck from all the guys messaging her, she expects you to treat her like a princess, and in order to bang her you gotta be at least a 7. Why not just pay an escort who's 8/10? Are you really that desperate for female validation? I can understand chasing tinder girls 6+/10 but 4s? bleh. give me the hookers


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jan 23, 2020)

Forums 
Looksmax 
Success


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

chesscel said:


> Forums
> Looksmax
> Success



I consider it success to stop worshipping ugly females


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Seriously, who the fuck would want an ugly girl off tinder? She's narcy as fuck from all the guys messaging her, she expects you to treat her like a princess, and in order to bang her you gotta be at least a 7. Why not just pay an escort who's 8/10? Are you really that desperate for female validation? I can understand chasing tinder girls 6+/10 but 4s? bleh. give me the hookers


banging an ugly girl is still better than fucking a hooker who is forced to have sex with you for less than an hour


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Seriously, who the fuck would want an ugly girl off tinder? She's narcy as fuck from all the guys messaging her, she expects you to treat her like a princess, and in order to bang her you gotta be at least a 7. Why not just pay an escort who's 8/10? Are you really that desperate for female validation? I can understand chasing tinder girls 6+/10 but 4s? bleh. give me the hookers




It may not be better in the moment, but it is better for your self esteem when you get older 


I am 31, my lay count without hookers is 4 women. Fucked 35+ hookers 


I wish I had 20+ non hookers instead. Would have made me feel a bit better about myself


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> banging an ugly girl is still better than fucking a hooker who is forced to have sex with you for less than an hour


Is it really better? I am a virgin so I dont know


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> banging an ugly girl is still better than fucking a hooker who is forced to have sex with you for less than an hour



I don't think so, 50 minutes for sex is plenty



Holymanro said:


> It may not be better in the moment, but it is better for your self esteem when you get older
> 
> 
> I am 31, my lay count without hookers is 4. Fucked 35+ hookers
> ...



your self esteem is tied to approval from ugly girls? come on dude


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I don't think so, 50 minutes for sex is plenty
> 
> 
> 
> your self esteem is tied to approval from ugly girls? come on dude




Dude are you aware that the forum legend @Amnesia only bangs women 4/10 and below? He said so himself in his Rating thread.

That's how tough the game is today. You feel nothing after a hooker. No validation. 

I fucked a literal 2/10 non-hooker last year on tinder and felt better about myself than if I'd fucked a 7/10 hooker


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Dude are you aware that the forum legend @Amnesia only bangs women 4/10 and below? He said so himself in his Rating thread.
> 
> That's how tough the game is today. You feel nothing after a hooker. No validation.
> 
> I fucked a literal 2/10 non-hooker last year on tinder and felt better about myself than if I'd fucked a 7/10 hooker



2/10 dude, ugh that's disgusting, was she a fat fuck?

why do you feel validation from banging a 2/10? seriously, why? You degraded yourself by banging a girl you weren't attracted to, why would you do that to yourself?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> 2/10 dude, ugh that's disgusting, was she a fat fuck?
> 
> why do you feel validation from banging a 2/10? seriously, why? You degraded yourself by banging a girl you weren't attracted to, why would you do that to yourself?




"A man feels better by being looked at as a 10/10, than being with a 10/10"

She was 5'0 tall ugly Asian girl who was fat (not obese) with short hair and a greasy face. Looked like an Asian gamer nerd guy


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> "A man feels better by being looked at as a 10/10, than being with a 10/10"
> 
> She was 5'0 tall ugly Asian girl who was fat (not obese) with short hair and a greasy face. Looked like an Asian gamer nerd guy



sounds 3/10 to me, but oh well.

You think you're a 10/10 because you banged this ugly girl? I would never degrade myself like that. The girl has to be at least a 5 for me.


----------



## buflek (Jan 23, 2020)

german prostitutes are cheap as fuck. like 30 (or 40 depending on location) for good looking girls. i dont get how anyone could rather go for tinder sloots who play hard to get etc. and in the end u end up paying more for the tinder sluts anyways cuz they want dinner before u can fuck them or smth


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 23, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Dude are you aware that the forum legend @Amnesia only bangs women 4/10 and below? He said so himself in his Rating thread.
> 
> That's how tough the game is today. You feel nothing after a hooker. No validation.
> 
> I fucked a literal 2/10 non-hooker last year on tinder and felt better about myself than if I'd fucked a 7/10 hooker


You’re bullshitting. He never said that. Show me. If he did, today is going to be my last day on earth.

Or maybe not since he could be autistic.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

buflek said:


> german prostitutes are cheap as fuck. like 30 (or 40 depending on location) for good looking girls. i dont get how anyone could rather go for tinder sloots who play hard to get etc. and in the end u end up paying more for the tinder sluts anyways cuz they want dinner before u can fuck them or smth



I'm a UScel, so I don't have access to cheap hot hookers.

But still, ugly girls aren't worth it


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 23, 2020)

OP: Technically it’s better to fuck an ugly girl more than an escort.

However, I will literally die without sex before fucking an ugly girl. Fuck that. High PSL or death.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> OP: Technically it’s better to fuck an ugly girl more than an escort.



Are you sure? why? I'd take the escort


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Is it really better? I am a virgin so I dont know


1 year ago as an incel I was so oxitacin starved that losing virginity with an ugly fat girl made me exeedingly happy


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Are you sure? why? I'd take the escort


I was saying technically. I’d rather fuck a higher PSL escort. I’m just talking about what’s more impressive.


----------



## Griffith (Jan 23, 2020)

As someone that did both it goes like this
Non hooker PSL 7> Non hooker average > hooker PSL 7 > Hooker average > sub PSL non hooker 

DO NOT SLAY UGLY GIRLS, I LITERALLY GOT PTSD FROM IT. You will feel extremely disgusted, I showered for an hour straight after, flossed and rinsed my mouth six times. Quality of lays > quantity of lays


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> 1 year ago as an incel I was so oxitacin starved that losing virginity with an ugly fat girl made me exeedingly happy


Sure, but wouldn't you be happier fucking an 8/10 whore for example? All foids are whores anyway


Griffith said:


> As someone that did both it goes like this
> Non hooker PSL 7> Non hooker average > hooker PSL 7 > Hooker average > sub PSL non hooker
> 
> DO NOT SLAY UGLY GIRLS, I LITERALLY GOT PTSD FROM IT. You will feel extremely disgusted, I showered for an hour straight after, flossed and rinsed my mouth six times. Quality of lays > quantity of lays


Implying that people on this forum will ever have sex with non hooker foid


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> I was saying technically. I’d rather fuck a higher PSL escort. I’m just talking about what’s more impressive.



"impressive" is seeking npc validation


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> water is wet


......you literally said non hooker ugly foid > hooker attractive foid a couple of posts above. Or did I misunderstood?


----------



## Griffith (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Sure, but wouldn't you be happier fucking an 8/10 whore for example? All foids are whores anyway
> 
> Implying that people on this forum will ever have sex with non hooker foid



Aah well, just in case it ever happens and the girl is ugly. Don't do it, I literally can't sleep some nights from the flashbacks I get. I totally understood why foids don't want to bang incels after that.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Aah well, just in case it ever happens and the girl is ugly. Don't do it, I literally can't sleep some nights from the flashbacks I get. I totally understood why foids don't want to bang incels after that.



they don't want to bang 95% of men


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> "impressive" is seeking npc validation


Not necessarily. It is about validating yourself. However, I’ll admit that being able to fuck ugly girls vs. not being able to is not much of a difference to me if at all. I only care about being able to fuck good looking girls who are not hookers


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 23, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Dude are you aware that the forum legend @Amnesia only bangs women 4/10 and below? He said so himself in his Rating thread.
> 
> That's how tough the game is today. You feel nothing after a hooker. No validation.
> 
> I fucked a literal 2/10 non-hooker last year on tinder and felt better about myself than if I'd fucked a 7/10 hooker




When I said that it was before I ever had been on Tinder and was true. I only ever seemed to get attention from average and below girls IRL. In the last month or so I have been on Tinder for the first time and have been doing well with very gl girls, and even IRL now suddenly I am getting with very GL girls as well, it's like the universe has turned on a switch and finally is giving me access to hot girls vaginas.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Not necessarily. It is about validating yourself. However, I’ll admit that being able to fuck ugly girls vs. not being able to is not much of a difference to me if at all. I only care about being able to fuck good looking girls who are not hookers



well if the ugly girl agrees to go on the date with you isn't that validation in and of itself?


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> well if the ugly girl agrees to go on the date with you isn't that validation in and of itself?


Great point. Like I said, I will never ever fuck an ugly girl.


----------



## Griffith (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> well if the ugly girl agrees to go on the date with you isn't that validation in and of itself?



Yeah but that validation stems from their lack to get better quality men. Your basically nothing more than a second choice.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Yeah but that validation stems from their lack to get better quality men. Your basically nothing more than a second choice.



maybe so, but it's better than being truecel


----------



## Griffith (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> maybe so, but it's better than being truecel



Of course, but it's not a hair better than beta buxxing imo. You need to be their first and only choice, nothing else matters.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Of course, but it's not a hair better than beta buxxing imo. You need to be their first and only choice, nothing else matters.



well I wouldn't beta buxx anyway


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> When I said that it was before I ever had been on Tinder and was true. I only ever seemed to get attention from average and below girls IRL. In the last month or so I have been on Tinder for the first time and have been doing well with very gl girls, and even IRL now suddenly I am getting with very GL girls as well, it's like the universe has turned on a switch and finally is giving me access to hot girls vaginas.



I suspected that you'd do better when you went on Tinder. Glad to hear


brutal_blackpill said:


> You’re bullshitting. He never said that. Show me.



See his post above. He replied to this comment from me


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Seriously, who the fuck would want an ugly girl off tinder? She's narcy as fuck from all the guys messaging her, she expects you to treat her like a princess, and in order to bang her you gotta be at least a 7. Why not just pay an escort who's 8/10? Are you really that desperate for female validation? I can understand chasing tinder girls 6+/10 but 4s? bleh. give me the hookers


Banging hookers doesn't give you any validation, might aswell just masturbate.


----------



## Enlil (Jan 23, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Dude are you aware that the forum legend @Amnesia only bangs women 4/10 and below? He said so himself in his Rating thread.
> 
> That's how tough the game is today. You feel nothing after a hooker. No validation.
> 
> I fucked a literal 2/10 non-hooker last year on tinder and felt better about myself than if I'd fucked a 7/10 hooker


@Amnesia wow is that true bro


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I consider it success to stop worshipping ugly females


dont put them on a pedestal

dont do what i did and get oneitis really badly


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> Banging hookers doesn't give you any validation, might aswell just masturbate.



banging ugly girls does, lol @ begging ugly girls to validate you


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> ......you literally said non hooker ugly foid > hooker attractive foid a couple of posts above. Or did I misunderstood?


sorry I misunderstood
unless the tinder girl is extremely ugly, I think it's better to have sex with a below average Tinder girl than an attractive prostitute


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

But why though? Im a virgin, so in my eyes fucking an 8/10 hooker > fucking ugly non hooker


Lorsss said:


> sorry I misunderstood
> unless the tinder girl is extremely ugly, I think it's better to have sex with a below average Tinder girl than an attractive prostitute


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> But why though? Im a virgin, so in my eyes fucking an 8/10 hooker > fucking ugly non hooker


I have never fucked a prostitute, but I have talked with guys who tried and no one was satistied of it: all of them asserted it's nothing compared to normal sex


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> I have never fucked a prostitute, but I have talked with guys who tried and no one was satistied of it: all of them asserted it's nothing compared to normal sex


Probably a weird question, but how much does sex > masturbation?


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Probably a weird question, but how much does sex > masturbation?


comparing sex with masurbation is like comparing playing Call of Duty on PS3 with going to war.
masturbation is just a mechanical activity performed to suppress your sexual desire, while sex is a totally different activity which involves two entities into a set of activities (kissing, cuddling, petting, masturbating each other, sex) which climax into orgasm.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> When I said that it was before I ever had been on Tinder and was true. I only ever seemed to get attention from average and below girls IRL. In the last month or so I have been on Tinder for the first time and have been doing well with very gl girls, and even IRL now suddenly I am getting with very GL girls as well, it's like the universe has turned on a switch and finally is giving me access to hot girls vaginas.


Mirin, looksmax and fraudmax motivation right there


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> banging ugly girls does, lol @ begging ugly girls to validate you


*Lonely white weirdo trying to quit alcohol*


----------



## Gosick (Jan 23, 2020)

buflek said:


> german prostitutes are cheap as fuck. like 30 (or 40 depending on location) for good looking girls. i dont get how anyone could rather go for tinder sloots who play hard to get etc. and in the end u end up paying more for the tinder sluts anyways cuz they want dinner before u can fuck them or smth


which part of germany ?

where do i find them?


----------



## buflek (Jan 23, 2020)

Gosick said:


> which part of germany ?
> 
> where do i find them?


i think all around germany cuz prostitution is legal here. im from south west germany and they are 30€ in mannheim 40€ in karlsruhe


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> *Lonely white weirdo trying to quit alcohol*



lol who cares I haven't drank all year I'm on a roll


Nosecel said:


> Probably a weird question, but how much does sex > masturbation?



If you use a condom it's not that great tbh. Next time I get a hooker I'm getting one that will blow me without a condom. MAKE SURE YOU DO THIS IF YOU GET A HOOKER


----------



## Selfahate (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Seriously, who the fuck would want an ugly girl off tinder? She's narcy as fuck from all the guys messaging her, she expects you to treat her like a princess, and in order to bang her you gotta be at least a 7. Why not just pay an escort who's 8/10? Are you really that desperate for female validation? I can understand chasing tinder girls 6+/10 but 4s? bleh. give me the hookers


Yes bro fukking goodlookimg me SLEEPING with uglys is disgusting and one of the prime causes of pussy hyperinflation


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 23, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> She was 5'0 tall ugly Asian girl who was fat (not obese) with short hair and a greasy face. Looked like an Asian gamer nerd guy


So this is why hypgeramy exists. Just fucking lol...honestly all you degenerates belong on a cross and I'll put you there myself. 

Sex havers of escorts and sex havers who fuck subhumans, you will both be put on a cross and displayed.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> So this is why hypgeramy exists. Just fucking lol...honestly all you degenerates belong on a cross and I'll put you there myself.
> 
> Sex havers of escorts and sex havers who fuck subhumans, you will both be put on a cross and displayed.



why are sex havers of escorts bad? we're not hurting others by our actions


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> why are sex havers of escorts bad? we're not hurting others by our actions


You're actually worse because you're directly giving money to a industry run by Jews who monopolize good looking women for sex.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> You're actually worse because you're directly giving money to a industry run by Jews who monopolize good looking women for sex.



prostitution has always existed don't blame the jews


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> prostitution has always existed don't blame the jews


When it runs rampant like it is now, it was always run by nefarious forces, and in its most rampant forms, it is run by the Jews. 

Sex Trafficking in all forms is controlled by the Jews.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> When it runs rampant like it is now, it was always run by nefarious forces, and in its most rampant forms, it is run by the Jews.
> 
> Sex Trafficking in all forms is controlled by the Jews.



sex trafficking is mostly a scam. it's about limiting access of men to good pussy. It's better to have prostitutes and leave most women not ruined. only a small amount of women defiled, better that way. Unfortunately we also have a casual sex culture


----------



## DidntRead (Jan 23, 2020)

.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> sex trafficking is mostly a scam. it's about limiting access of men to good pussy. It's better to have prostitutes and leave most women not ruined. only a small amount of women defiled, better that way. Unfortunately we also have a casual sex culture


Its better to not have any prostitution or sexual degeneracy at all.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

DidntRead said:


> .



blanks me


BrendioEEE said:


> Its better to not have any prostitution or sexual degeneracy at all.



which would you rather have.

Casual sex culture with all women being defiled?

Prostitution with only a small amount of women being defiled?

the answer is obvious


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> which would you rather have.
> 
> Casual sex culture with all women being defiled?
> 
> ...


Except its things like prostitution that lead to the casual sex culture.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Except its things like prostitution that lead to the casual sex culture.



no its birth control and womens rights. prostitution existed in america until women got the right to vote, then it was illegalized


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> no its birth control and womens rights. prostitution existed in america until women got the right to vote, then it was illegalized


And yet even with it "illegalized" its more rampant than ever.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> And yet even with it "illegalized" its more rampant than ever.



yes but it's still better than every girl sleeping around


----------



## Usum (Jan 23, 2020)

Never fucked below 5PSL
Why ? Because my dick can't.


----------



## Zyros (Jan 23, 2020)

definitely. Sex with girl that desires you inside her vs hooker who does it for your money. A qorld of diffrrence. 70% of the appeal in sex is the validation.


----------



## Soontm (Jan 23, 2020)

I confess im a huge part of the hypergamy Problem nowadays. I cant say no when they are cute to me☺


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Zyros said:


> definitely. Sex with girl that desires you inside her vs hooker who does it for your money. A qorld of diffrrence. 70% of the appeal in sex is the validation.



maybe for you but you care about ugly girls validation? If you get a match with them on Tinder and they agree to a date isn't that validation enough?


----------



## Zyros (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> maybe for you but you care about ugly girls validation? If you get a match with them on Tinder and they agree to a date isn't that validation enough?


all girls have high standards regardless of own looks so it counts


----------



## Kade (Jan 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> You’re bullshitting. He never said that. Show me. If he did, today is going to be my last day on earth.
> 
> Or maybe not since he could be autistic.


he did say that, but he’s since had success with better looking women

also tbh even if it was the case it’s cuz he was probably being aspie, i know much worse looking guys who have had success with hot girls

hell even I get with hot girls from time to time and I look deformed compared to Amnesia


----------



## Doomerteen (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Seriously, who the fuck would want an ugly girl off tinder? She's narcy as fuck from all the guys messaging her, she expects you to treat her like a princess, and in order to bang her you gotta be at least a 7. Why not just pay an escort who's 8/10? Are you really that desperate for female validation? I can understand chasing tinder girls 6+/10 but 4s? bleh. give me the hookers


I smell a simp


----------



## IndianJock (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> 2/10 dude, ugh that's disgusting, was she a fat fuck?
> 
> why do you feel validation from banging a 2/10? seriously, why? You degraded yourself by banging a girl you weren't attracted to, why would you do that to yourself?


I don’t get the guys in this thread. If you’re chasing random girls you’re not in it for personality you just want looks. In which case you should just get the hotter hooker.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Doomerteen said:


> I smell a simp



you don't understand the definition of simp


----------



## IndianJock (Jan 23, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Quality of lays > quantity of lays



So fkn true. I could’ve slayed some PSL 3’s but it’s not worth it at all


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

IndianJock said:


> I don’t get the guys in this thread. If you’re chasing random girls you’re not in it for personality you just want looks. In which case you should just get the hotter hooker.



they have low self esteem so they need approval from stuck up cunts


----------



## IndianJock (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> they have low self esteem so they need approval from stuck up cunts


If they’re in it for validation, just being treated well is enough for me. I don’t get needing to go that far.

And much better ways to get validated too than being a degenerate


Zyros said:


> all girls have high standards regardless of own looks so it counts


False from personal experience.


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> lol who cares I haven't drank all year I'm on a roll
> 
> 
> If you use a condom it's not that great tbh. Next time I get a hooker I'm getting one that will blow me without a condom. MAKE SURE YOU DO THIS IF YOU GET A HOOKER


I dont want to get std or some shit bro


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> I dont want to get std or some shit bro



Do you even look at stats? Getting a blowjob is an unlikely way to get an STD


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Do you even look at stats? Getting a blowjob is an unlikely way to get an STD


LoL I DIDNT EVEN KNOW HOOKERS GIVE BLOWJOBS, I THOUGHT THEY ARE ONLY FOR ANAL OR WHATEVER JFL AT BEING A VIRGIN IN 2020


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> LoL I DIDNT EVEN KNOW HOOKERS GIVE BLOWJOBS, I THOUGHT THEY ARE ONLY FOR ANAL OR WHATEVER JFL AT BEING A VIRGIN IN 2020



I was a virgin in 2019 JFL it's okay brah just go bang one for the sake of your mental health


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I was a virgin in 2019 JFL it's okay brah just go bang one for the sake of your mental health


No bro, I hate prostitution more than anything else. If I was a leader of my country I would declare war on prostitution and basically all hookers and all who are connected to them would be declared terrorists...........anyway its better to be a virgin your whole life than fucking a whore IN MY OPINION


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> No bro, I hate prostitution more than anything else. If I was a leader of my country I would declare war on prostitution and basically all hookers and all who are connected to them would be declared terrorists...........anyway its better to be a virgin your whole life than fucking a whore IN MY OPINION



What about casual sex? that's way worse than prostitution (for a society)


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> What about casual sex? that's way worse than prostitution (for a society)


I just really dislike idea of giving money to a doid for sex. Call me bluepilled, but It ahould all be love based, so you love each other, you get sex. The only problem is: foids cant love 90% of men, so its over, but prostitution is not an answer in my opinion


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> I just really dislike idea of giving money to a doid for sex. Call me bluepilled, but It ahould all be love based, so you love each other, you get sex. The only problem is: foids cant love 90% of men, so its over, but prostitution is not an answer in my opinion



Well if you let people have casual sex then the market will be slanted as fuck. you have to enforce monogamy


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Well if you let people have casual sex then the market will be slanted as fuck. you have to enforce monogamy


Yeah, but I dont think its possible


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Yeah, but I dont think its possible



well if you were so powerful like in your scenario described it'd be


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> well if you were so powerful like in your scenario described it'd be


LoL, president =/= god, so how could I prevent foids cheating?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> LoL, president =/= god, so how could I prevent foids cheating?



Sharia law


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Sharia law


How does sharia law prevent cheating?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> How does sharia law prevent cheating?



Instills a sense of fear in them


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Instills a sense of fear in them


Foids dont care lol, they are literal devils. Just lol if you think you can scare them


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> yes but it's still better than every girl sleeping around


It's not a choice between one or the other. It's always going to be degeneracy or no degeneracy. There are no shades of grey here.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Foids dont care lol, they are literal devils. Just lol if you think you can scare them



If they caught they die. LOL if you think they're not scared of dying


BrendioEEE said:


> It's not a choice between one or the other. It's always going to be degeneracy or no degeneracy. There are no shades of grey here.



bullshit, prostitution existed in america before the casual sex culture did.


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> they caught


Thats the problem, how in the fuck will they be caught?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Thats the problem, how in the fuck will they be caught?



It happens in the middle east.

But in case you're wondering, use tracking technology on these women.


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> tracking technology


First of all: how will this help with preventing cheating? Second: i dont want to turn my country into 1984


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> First of all: how will this help with preventing cheating? Second: i dont want to turn my country into 1984



well you don't need to do it to men just women.

It stops cheating because foids aren't allowed to leave the house unless you let them and if they do they're caught


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> well you don't need to do it to men just women.
> 
> It stops cheating because foids aren't allowed to leave the house unless you let them and if you do they're caught


Ok, I understand. Look, I hate foids very much, but I cant just do this shit, if I am the president. Thats too totalitarian, though they deserve it


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Ok, I understand. Look, I hate foids very much, but I cant just do this shit, if I am the president. Thats too totalitarian, though they deserve it



good thing softies like you won't get power


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> good thing softies like you won't get power


Well, if Im softie then current leaders are soyboy level of weak


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Well, if Im softie then current leaders are soyboy level of weak



or they're evil jews


----------



## Hades (Jan 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Probably a weird question, but how much does sex > masturbation?


Sex in any form is superior to masturbation. Trust me.


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 23, 2020)

Hades said:


> Sex in any form is superior to masturbation. Trust me.


What makes it better?


----------

